# Proteus, MOC y triac: ¿resuelto?...



## init666 (Jul 16, 2006)

Pos ya veis, por fin lo he conseguido, y no ha sido sencillo, nada sencillo. Me falta una cosa: separar la parte de alterna, ya que si no el opto a ver pa que sirve. Si quito el cable de masa que une ambas martes (abajo) aparece el siguente error:

Reading netlist...
Reading SPICE models...
Loaded SPICE model 'Q7008L5' from library 'TECCOR'
Building circuit...
Warning: Net #00000 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: C2-1, R3-2, X135188E0#0-*, X13518580#1-*
Warning: Net #00011 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: L1_AVS1-+, L1_VP1-+
Warning: Net #00016 has no DC path to ground.
y etc......

Conecto el cable (triac a masa) y todo perfecto. He leido mucho sobre proteus y este tipo de problemas en la simulacion y quiero una solución a este problema, ya que no la encuentro (aparte de la de eliminar la masa a la hora de pasarlo a ARES, noooooooo, eso noooooooo)...

PD: Por cierto, en Multisim es muuuuucho mas rápida la simulación y creo que más exacta, además es un programa muy potente. Lástima que no soporte micros, o al menos que no lo haga con la soltura, potencia y sencillez de Proteus. Si no ya habría cambiado de programa hace tiempo... Eso sí, no veo optoacopladores para triac por ninguna parte (MOCXXXX).


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 16, 2006)

init666 dijo:
			
		

> Pos ya veis, por fin lo he conseguido, y no ha sido sencillo, nada sencillo. Me falta una cosa: separar la parte de alterna, ya que si no el opto a ver pa que sirve. Si quito el cable de masa que une ambas martes (abajo) aparece el siguente error:
> 
> Reading netlist...
> Reading SPICE models...
> ...



Hola, por que no sube la simulación para probarla??? yo no le se mucho el proteus, en realidad solo he hecho 1 circuito, pero tal vez pueda ayudarle.

EN la vida real si funciona el circuito así???' por que según yo, debe haber una resistencia en la compuerta del triac.

Saludos


----------



## init666 (Jul 17, 2006)

Si funciona el la vida real, paso de la simulación. A pesar de ello , aún no lo he probado, solo quiero demostrar el funcionamiento correcto del programa, que en este punto no funciona todo lo bien que debería. Recuerdo a todos que conectando el triac a masa funciona a la perfección...


----------

